# House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick



## Keule666 (4. November 2007)

Was fällt euch ein bei diesen beiden Marken? 
Was haltet ihr von der Qualität und Verarbeitung?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Marken bezüglich der Fliegenfischerei gemacht?



Eure Keule


----------



## dat_geit (4. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Ich fische ne Greys Grx 10" als 7/8:vik:#6#6#6

Tolles Gerät von einem Freund hier gebraucht gekauft und wirklich Freude beim Werfen und Fischen.


----------



## Stingray (4. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Ich fische ne Greys Grx 10" als 7/8:vik:#6#6#6
> 
> Tolles Gerät von inem Fraund hier gebraucht gekauft und wirklich Freude beim Werfen und Fischen.


 

Besonders mit neu erlernten "Untendrunterobendrüberohnestoplaßschießenellerbeckerrundschlagtechnik"
die Du in Pelzerhaken in voller Vollendung gezeigt hast #6. Die mußt unbedingt nächstes Jahr Mel zeigen .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (5. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*



Stingray schrieb:


> Besonders mit neu erlernten "Untendrunterobendrüberohnestoplaßschießenellerbeckerrundschlagtechnik"
> die Du in Pelzerhaken in voller Vollendung gezeigt hast #6. Die mußt unbedingt nächstes Jahr Mel zeigen .
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Mach keinen Ärger #d Wenn Mr. Krieger das sieht, verkauft er seine Fliegenruten und sammelt Briefmarken :q:q:q


Aber zum Thema - die ein oder andere Fliegenrute von Greys hab ich schon mal geworfen und finde die ganz gut. Meine Spinnrute von Greys ist für Meerforellen wirklich gut und vom Preis her kann man nich meckern.

Na, ja und das mit den Garantien heutzutage steht auf einem anderen Blatt ;-))


----------



## dat_geit (5. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Nö, noch kein Patent auf die Technik:q, daher nischt genaues dazu.

Übrigens klappt es jetzt auch mit den herkömmlichen Stilrichtungen und meinem Rutenpark ganz gut.

ich denke eher, dass Mel noch mal Neu anfängt und die Technik mit mir zusammen perfektioniert.

Ich nenne es dann die Mssion Impossible Technik........:vik::q:q:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Moin,

die Greys ist klasse !!! ... hatte ich auch mal ...:q|kopfkrat

zu Hardy : kann ich nix sagen, aber dann vielleicht lieber ne "Hardi"; die sind echt gut und nicht so teuer.

Ich fische am Liebsten "Sage"nhafte Ruten - aber ich bin ja auch "Profi" :vik:

... gibt es hier keinen "Einfach Spass" - Smile?

So, OT aus.

Greys : preiswert, gute Verarbeitung und können echt was ab. Bin Mefoangler.

Hardi: Hab mir die Dinger mal in einem Laden in Neustadt / Holstein angesehen. Nicht mein Fall! 
Obwohl beide Marken ja aus der "fast" gleichen 
"Waffenschmiede" kommen ;+

Jedem das Seine !!!

Grüssung Stephan :g


----------



## schabau (6. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Hi Keule,

warum fragst Du? Willst Du Dir eine Rute von diesen Firmen zulegen?  Generell: die Frage nach Hardy oder Greys ist wie die Frage nach Mercedes oder BMW. Beide Häuser produzieren erstklassige Ruten.  
Ich persönlich tendiere zu Hardy, da mir die Aktion der Ruten liegt und ich Anhänger des traditionellen englischen Stils bin. Ist aber reine Geschmacksache! Hardy ist halt ein wenig teurer und deshalb bei deutschen Flifis nicht so beliebt.

Was die Sagenhaften Ruten anbetrifft, so habe ich da meine eigenen Erfahrungen und Meinung dazu. Die meisten Angler (nicht alle; habe auch wahre Meister an diesem Gerät gesehen), die sich eine solch schnelle Rute zulegen, können damit nicht umgehen.   

Gruß schabau


----------



## snoekbaars (6. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Moin!!

Um eventuellen Missverständnissen bei einem gerätetechnisch noch unerfahrenen Fliegenfischer vorzubeugen:
Unabhängig davon was Schabau uns mit seinem Posting mitteilen wollte sind Ruten der Firma Sage grundsätzlich nicht schon alleine wegen ihrer Herkunft "schnell".

TL
Ralph


----------



## goeddoek (6. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Ralph, oll Baas #h


Da warst Du schneller als ich :m


@ Keule


Generell solltest Du aber die Rute, die Dir gefällt, mal zur Probe werfen.

Denn Dir muss die liegen, egal, was für ein Name drauf prangt oder wie teuer oder ( im besten Fall ) wie günstig die ist.


----------



## schabau (6. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

@ Ralph & goeddoek

  genau so ist es!

  Ohne jetzt eine sinnlose Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen, nur noch eine kurze Bemerkung zu den Sagenhaften Ruten.

  Imho gehören solche Kraftpakete nicht in die Hände von unerfahrenen Flifis oder gar blutigen Anfängern (wie gesagt: in den richtigen Händen zeigen diese Ruten eine wirklich sagenhaftes Potenzial), Vielfach habe ich erlebt, dass man Anfängern bzw. Gelegenheits-Flifis schnelle und vor allem teure Ruten dieser Marke mit dem Argument „damit kannst Du mühelos große Wurfweiten erzielen“ (und wer unter den Beginnern möchte nicht liebend gerne ohne Mühe weit werfen können? Dafür greift man schon mal deutlich tiefer in den Geldbeutel!), verkauft hat, und die armen Teufel dann hinterher am Wasser feststellen mussten, dass alles nicht so recht klappen wollte.

  Deshalb wäre ich mit der Erwähnung dieser Ruten einem Unerfahrenen gegenüber etwas vorsichtig, einfach um ihn vor einer (vorläufig) krassen Fehlinvestition zu bewahren.

  Deshalb @ Keule
  Den Ratschlag von goeddoek solltest Du beherzigen. Kann ich nur unterstreichen. Wenn Du Dir ein Paar Schuhe kaufen willst, dann fragst Du ja auch nicht jemand anderen, welchen Schuh er Dir empfiehlt, sondern gehst ins Geschäft und probierst so lange bis Du die passenden gefunden hast.

  Gruß
  schabau


----------



## snoekbaars (7. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Moin zusammen!!

@schabau
Vorweg: ich schätze Deine leidenschaftliche und polarisierende, ohne die Person im einzelnen anzugreifende Art sehr.
Zum Thema: ich habe andere Erfahrungen und von daher eine andere Meinung.

@Keule
Abschließend bin mit Schabau und Goeddoek einer Meinung und kann nur dringendst empfehlen die zu kaufende Rute vorher selbst zu werfen und für optimal befunden zu haben.
Zudem mein Rat: investiere nicht ZU viel Geld, denn erfahrungsgemäß unterliegt der individuelle Wurfstil einer gewissen Entwicklung deren Richtung sich im allgemeinen nicht vorhersagen läßt ... will sagen, es wird langfristig nicht die letzte Rute bleiben sofern Du dem Fliegenfischen erhalten bleibst.
Mehr Geld in höherpreisiges Tackle solltest Du erst investieren wenn Du werferisch etwas gefestigter bist und selbst beurteilen kannst welche Rutenaktionen Du tendentiell wofür bevorzugst.

TL
Ralph


----------



## schabau (7. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*



> Vorweg: ich schätze Deine leidenschaftliche und polarisierende, ohne die Person im einzelnen anzugreifende Art sehr.


 Ich fasse das mal als Kompliment und konstruktive Kritik auf. 


  Nur zur Erklärung: habe viele Jahre als Flyfishing Guide gearbeitet und während dieser Zeit so manchen Unsinn an mir vorüber ziehen sehen. Daher meine kritische Haltung gegenüber weitverbreiteten und scheinbar in Stein gemeißelten Ansichten und Glaubensbekenntnissen in unserem schönen Sport.
  Mit meiner „polarisierenden“ Art möchte ich gern erreichen, dass man zuerst das Großhirn einschaltet und nicht kritiklos auf jede Masche und Mode in der Fliegenfischerei hereinfällt. Insbesondere Anfänger oder Unerfahrene (aber leider nicht nur die) sind in dieser Richtung „gefährdet“, denn sie vertrauen meist blind auf die Ratschläge und Empfehlungen der Cracks und Profis bzw. den Werbesprüchen der Geräteindustrie.

  Gruß
  schabau


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Moinsen,

auch Smilies, wenn vorhanden gehören zu einem Posting.

Bitte mein erstes Posting hier im Kontext sehen.

Ich habe mit einer Greys angefangen und fische nun, da ich erfahrender geworden bin andere Ruten.

Thema war aber Greys vs. Hardi.

hierzu habe ich geantwortet.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## snoekbaars (7. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Hallo, lieber Schabau!!

Es war ein Kompliment von Herzen!
Ich finde das gut und sehe es als persönliche Schwäche selbst nicht so zu sein.

Meine Beweggründe so zu posten wie ich es tat sind die, dass ich finde, dass Du mit dieser bestimmten anderen Marke einfach ein wenig überreagiert hast.

Inzwischen kann man von fast jedem Hersteller Ruten mit den unterschiedlichsten Aktionen erwerben. Selbst der traditionsreichste Hersteller von den britischen Inseln hat inzwischen furchtbar schnelle und knallige Stecken im Angebot, die man ebensowenig einem Einsteiger guten Gewissens empfehlen kann. Genauso gibt es inzwischen sagenhafte Ruten mit äusserst gemächlicher Aktion und ebensolchem Rückstellvermögen um auch den verwöhnten Chalkstreamfisher zufrieden stellen zu können..
Eben für jeden Geschmack was passendes. Kein moderner, konkurrenzfähiger Hersteller von Fliegenruten kann es sich langfristig leisten jedwede Klientel unbedient zu lassen.

Glücklicher Weise sind die Geschmäcker und die vielfältigen situativen Anforderungen an Fliegenfischergerät so verschieden wie sie sind!!

Besten Dank für die kultivierte Aussprache!!

TL
Ralph


----------



## schabau (7. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Hallo Ralph,

wollte in keinster Weise Kritik üben an Deinen Ansichten über bestimmte Rutenmarken oder über deren Qualität!
Stimme mit Dir vollkommen überein, dass jeder letztendlich seine die zu ihm passende Rute in puncto Aktion, Schnelligkeit, Länge und Gewicht finden muss, egal was auf dem Blank steht. Das Werfen muss Spaß machen und man sollte das Gefühl haben, dass die Rute mit dem eigenen Körper wie "verwachsen" ist. Dann passt das schon.

Worauf ich hinweisen will ist die Tatsache, dass sich Anfänger oder wenig Erfahrene oftmals durch falsche Beratung ein für sie und den Stand ihres Könnens völlig ungeeignetes Gerät anschaffen.

Damit sollten wir aber auch wieder zurück zum Topic dieses Beitrages Hardy vs. Grey's zurückkehren. Meine Meinung dazu habe ich schon weiter oben kund getan.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## snoekbaars (7. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

@Schabau:
 #6#6#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*



schabau schrieb:


> ... dass man zuerst das Großhirn einschaltet und nicht kritiklos auf jede Masche und Mode (...) hereinfällt.



Ah, ein bisher unentdeckter "Gesinnungsgenosse"! Sehr angenehm! Dieser Satz gilt so ziemlich für das ganze Leben, oder? Modehörigkeit, Markengläubigkeit, Mitläuferlust ... - es gibt viele Worte dafür, dass zu viele Menschen ihre eigene Urteilsfähigkeit unentwickelt und sich lieber von anderen an der Nase herumziehen lassen, und zufällig fangen mehrere dieser Begriffe mit "M" an, wie mir gerade auffällt.


----------



## Steinadler (7. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Hallo,

also zu Greys kann ich sagen, dass die Ruten eigentlich sehr gut sind hab auch eine ( meine einzige ^^)  und auch gut verarbeitet. Bei Hardi hab ichg jedoch keine Erfahrungen. Mal zu Sage also find die Rütchen spitze !!!


----------



## zuma (9. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Guten Abend gewünscht!
Ich kann v.a. den Aeusserungen von Schabau vollumfänglich zustimmen, denn es spricht für mich sehr viel Erfahrung aus seinen Worten. Aber auch Ralph hat mit seinen Relativierungen recht, indem heute jeder Rutenhersteller verschiedene Aktionstypen anbietet. Grundsätzlich ist aber fest zu halten, dass Hardy bisher eher zu den Rutenherstellern mit moderaten Aktionen gehörte und Sage eher zu den Weitenjäger-Aktionen. Wichtig in diesem Zusammenhang ist für mich aber, für welchen Zweck das jeweilige Gerät eingesetzt wird. Die Sagenhaften Aktionen weiss der Mefo-Fischer am Strand sicher zu schätzen, geht es ihm doch einfach darum, seinen Streamer in allgemeine Richtung Horizont abzufeuern. (kleiner Tip am Rande: mit der Blechpeitsche gehts noch weiter raus) Bei den Fischereisituationen, wie sie bei mir vorhanden sind, nehmen die Fische eher reissaus vor solch Sagenhaften Präsentationen. Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen möchte ist, dass der "Stecken" nicht nur zum Fischer, sondern auch zu den zu befischenden Situationen passen sollte. Ein erfahrener Fliegenwerfer passt sich nach dem zweiten Rückschwung an jede Rutenaktion an. Es ist ausserdem falsch anzunehmen, dass man mit einer Sagenhaften Aktion weiter werfen könne als mit einer weniger Sagenhaften.
Wie heisst es doch so schön: Es gibt keine Zauberstöcke - nur Zauberer!!!!

Beste Grüsse aus der Schweiz, wo moderate Präsentationen vor Sagenhaften Weiten kommen - vorallem, wenn man nicht nur präsentieren, sondern auch Fische fangen möchte.
Kurt


----------



## goeddoek (9. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Ach herrje - da habe ich mich nun in das  Fliegenfischen auf Meerforelle und Dorsch verguckt und sollte es besser gleich aufgeben, weil ich mit dem Blinker weiter gen Horizont komme #c

Schade  :c :c


Egal - ich werd weiter machen. So Unrecht können meine dänischen Freunde ( und die im AB natürlich :m ) nicht haben, wenn sie meinen, dass zu bestimmten Zeiten die Fliege an der Ostsee besser fängt als das Blech #6

Vom Spaß mal ganz abgesehen


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*



zuma schrieb:


> Guten Abend gewünscht!
> Ich kann v.a. den Aeusserungen von Schabau vollumfänglich zustimmen, denn es spricht für mich sehr viel Erfahrung aus seinen Worten. Aber auch Ralph hat mit seinen Relativierungen recht, indem heute jeder Rutenhersteller verschiedene Aktionstypen anbietet. Grundsätzlich ist aber fest zu halten, dass Hardy bisher eher zu den Rutenherstellern mit moderaten Aktionen gehörte und Sage eher zu den Weitenjäger-Aktionen. Wichtig in diesem Zusammenhang ist für mich aber, für welchen Zweck das jeweilige Gerät eingesetzt wird. Die Sagenhaften Aktionen weiss der Mefo-Fischer am Strand sicher zu schätzen, geht es ihm doch einfach darum, seinen Streamer in allgemeine Richtung Horizont abzufeuern. (kleiner Tip am Rande: mit der Blechpeitsche gehts noch weiter raus) Bei den Fischereisituationen, wie sie bei mir vorhanden sind, nehmen die Fische eher reissaus vor solch Sagenhaften Präsentationen. Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen möchte ist, dass der "Stecken" nicht nur zum Fischer, sondern auch zu den zu befischenden Situationen passen sollte. Ein erfahrener Fliegenwerfer passt sich nach dem zweiten Rückschwung an jede Rutenaktion an. Es ist ausserdem falsch anzunehmen, dass man mit einer Sagenhaften Aktion weiter werfen könne als mit einer weniger Sagenhaften.
> Wie heisst es doch so schön: Es gibt keine Zauberstöcke - nur Zauberer!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Gut gesprochen zuma, aber du haste leider den Wind vergessen, der uns gerade die letzten Tage heimsucht und der fordert auch vom Gerät seinen Tribut.

Denn solch ein Wind erfordert nun auch entsprechende Schnüre und Stöcke.........

Ansonsten würde ich den herren hier mal das neue Buch von Bernd Kuleisa empfehlen, der zum Gerät nicht gerade viel sagt, aber es hat es in sich.......versprochen#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ach herrje - da habe ich mich nun in das  Fliegenfischen auf Meerforelle und Dorsch verguckt und sollte es besser gleich aufgeben, weil ich mit dem Blinker weiter gen Horizont komme #c
> 
> Schade  :c :c
> 
> ...



Das will ich mal hoffen, ... Sie Flegel aus Ostfriesland, sonst kann ich mir den ganzen quatsch ja auch sparen #q

War´n Witz |rolleyes würde auch sagen dass die Fliege an der Küste unersetzlich ist, und behaupte aber auch, dass die Fische dichter unter der Kante stehen, als man kurz werfen kann :m   konntest du mir folgen ohl bass ?
werden wir bestimmt demnächst sehen |laola: nehm auch ne Taucherbrille mit

Piet


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Das will ich mal hoffen, ... Sie Flegel aus Ostfriesland, sonst kann ich mir den ganzen quatsch ja auch sparen #q




Keine Bange, mein Bester - ich werd Dich noch oft genug nerven  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte hier doch nochmal Stellung nehmen, da mich der Diskusionsverlauf mittlerweile doch ein wenig ärgert.

Wer glaubt, Sage baut nur schnelle Ruten irrt.

Vergleiche DS2 und XP.

Falsch ist auch die Annahme es komme beim Küstenfischen nur auf Weite an. Hierfür empfehle ich das Video : "Mit der Fliege auf Meeräschen"

Ebenso falsch ist die Annahme, Meerforellen sind zu jeder Jahreszeit mit dem "Blech" und nur weit  draußen zu fangen. 
Auch an der Küste gibt es jahreszeitlich bedingt viele verschiedene fischereiliche Situation.

Jetzt nochmal zur Überschrift dieses Threads.
IMHO:
Ich habe Hardi nur "trocken" sprich auf der Wiese geworfen. Diese Ruten sagten mir nicht zu, weil das Preisleistungsverhältnis, Design und Verarbeitung nicht stimmt.
Die Greys habe ich gefischt aus eben diesen Gründen.

Ich habe auch jede Menge anderer Ruten testen dürfen: TFO, St. Croix, Loomis, Sierra, Loop usw.
... und habe mich für Sage entschieden.
Also ich glaube, ich bin da keiner "Modeerscheinung erlegen#c

So, und nun gehe ich fischen - und zwar jiggen auf Barsch |supergri
... es muß nicht immer "Fliege" sein.

Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag

Stephan #h

P.S.: Großhirn einschalten  - das hat in einer Diskusion m.E. nichts zu suchen. Das ist nur frech und damit sollte für jeden anderen User klar sein, das sich der Verfasser als weiterer Gesprächspartner selbst disqualifiziert hat.
Aber wie auch bei den Fliegenruten, jedem das Seine und das Niveau ist beliebig absenkbar.


----------



## schabau (11. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Guten Morgen Stephan,

[offtopic ein] Wer wird sich denn so aufregen?!
Wir sind uns doch einig, dass jeder diejenige Rute kaufen und fischen soll, die ihm Spaß beim Werfen macht und im Wurfverhalten seinem Können entspricht.
Um Dein Verständis zu fördern: das mit dem "Großhirn einschalten" war eine Empfehlung, beim Rutenkauf nicht jeder Versprechung des Herstellers oder Verkäufers zu glauben, sondern selbst die Ware kritisch zu prüfen. Eine Maxime, die nicht nur für den Rutenkauf gitl!

Und, wer bitte hat behauptet, dass Sage *nur* ultraschnelle Ruten baut, obwohl, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, diese Ruten häufig gerade wegen dieser Eigenschaft gerne gekauft werden, weil insbesondere unerfahrene FliFis glauben, alleine wegen der schnellen Rutenaktion besonders weit damit werfen zu können. [offtopic aus]

Beste Grüße
schabau


----------



## bon_cremant (20. November 2007)

*AW: House of Hardy & Greys of Alnwick*

Hallo Keule666,
hatte anfangs eine ich-weiß-den-namen-nicht-mehr günstige aber trotzdem gute 6-er, danach über 3-2-1 eine 6-er Penn. Als ich mir was gönnen wollte, habe ich mich für die Hardy "entschieden" (weil geschenkt bekommen): eine Gem 8/9 und später eine Gem 5-er (günstig über 3-2-1). Habe aber 5-er Greys (hätte ich mir gekauft) und Sage probiert (8-er); habe den Eindruck, daß die Hardy Gem über manche meiner Wurfschwächen hinwegsieht und bin mit meinen "Schätzchen" sehr zufrieden. Wenn Kohle egal ist, ist sie den Preis wert, sonst max. 60-Prozent des Neupreises, aber: Selber werfen ist das A und O; bei Blindkauf liegt man mit den teur`ren nie ganz daneben.

Tight lines !

bon_cremant


----------

